# A3/S3 Front-end Conversion on a Golf - Possible?



## Lui Kang (Sep 27, 2002)

Just wondering if it's as simple as ordering and slapping on new fenders, hood, bumper and headlights?
I'm a VW noOBiE, so I'm not sure if these cars are built on the same chassis, let alone if this "swap" is a viable one.
Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: A3/S3 Front-end Conversion on a Golf - Possible? (Lui Kang)*

pretty sure you will need the rad support too. but I dont know for sure, you might wanna see if they share the same windsheilds, that would be a good indication if the chassis are similar.


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A3/S3 Front-end Conversion on a Golf - Possible? (Lui Kang)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I'm a VW noOBiE, so I'm not sure if these cars are built on the same chassis, let alone if this "swap" is a viable one.
[HR][/HR]​Don't get confused between 'platform' and 'chassis'
The Audi A3 and Golf 4 share the same platform...but so do the SEAT Leon,
Beetle, SEAT Octavia, Audi TT, Bora, etc, etc.I'd say you have no chance of getting the front wings, bonnet etc to bolt straight up...everything can be made to fit if you are prepared to re-engineer everything....but a bolt up fit...no, sorry.


----------

